# just a few turnings



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

Bernie... I figured since I've been posting here so much, I may as well start my own thread. The following are a few turnings that I have managed to photograph. Unfortunately, I have not taken that many pictures since I've been turning (just didn't think about it) but this is some of what I do have. Sorry about the poor quality of the pictures, but my photography skills are extremely limited.

Back when Harry Potter was a big deal, I made a ton of these for all the cool kids... the top one is poplar, the other is mahogany.









This is a little goblet made from a chunk of wood that I really don't know what it is... I was told it was hard maple crotch.









A little sycamore dish... probably 6sih inches in diameter... the memory is fuzzy though.









A 5" X 2.5" (or there abouts) sycamore bowl.









Yet another sycamore bowl about the same size as the other one... this piece of wood was kicked around on my back deck for a couple of years before I turned it which is why it is darker in color. Notice the hole from the live center in the bottom... that doesn't happen anymore.









If I can chuck it up, I'll try to turn it. I was given a couple of bowling pins so I made a few things out of em.









No...that is not a giant quarter. I guess it's also worth mentioning that it is also hollowed out as well.









NEVER throw anything away. This is a white oak bowl that I roughed out too thin and it tore its self apart. I filled up the cracks with some coffee grounds and super glue and turned it anyway.









I like to make whistles to give to children whose parents that I'm not too fond of. These 2 are mahogany.









This is not related to turning, but I thought I'd include a picture of my assistant... she has been helping me since she was about 2 years old...seriously. She is also quite a little fisherperson.<---???


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great work Donnie.... 'ole Bernie is going to have to work hard to keep up now :dance3:

Beautiful 'lil assistant you got there and she can fish too.... you are going to have to turn a lot of bonkers to keep the boys away in a few years.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Really nice turnings Donnie. Looks like you have been busy as I have. Looks like you have quite the provider there with that mess of fish.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW, what else can I say!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Hmmmmm, coffee grounds..neat idea!


----------



## mlstclair (Jan 17, 2011)

nice whistles. i have a sister that gives noise making gifts..... have not seen her for several years now:dance3:


----------



## Tom in indy (Oct 29, 2009)

*I need new glasses 4 that small work......*



mlstclair said:


> nice whistles. i have a sister that gives noise making gifts..... have not seen her for several years now:dance3:


I have the same sister, too bad she moved to Arkansas, now I can't return the favor with the noise makers.

Donnie,
That little gobblet is impressive. I know that with the curent multi-focal glasses (I refuse to use the word "bi-focal" cause that is for "old people":laugh I could not see that small. By the time I get home from work my eyes are SHOT, and it takes at least an hour until I can see small stuff.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Beautiful work Donnie, I love turning also, think I'll try one of those small goblets, my assistant lives too far away to help so I'll have to attempt it alone. Robbie


----------

